# HDD + RAM suggestions needed for desktop



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to upgrade my RAM and buy more storage for my system in the signature. 

RAM: 

I want to increase RAM to 8GB. Am currently on Kingston Value series ram in dual channel mode [2x2GB], and would like to get a taste of a good quality, moderately priced performance RAM, like Corsair Vengeance or Kingston HyperX etc.. 

I would like to stay with dual channel memory config, so would like to go for 2x4GB sticks. 

HDD: 

1TB. No more no less. 
I am currently using Seagate Barracuda 1TB. I have no issues in buying WD. But i am confused between Blue and Green. Green is 5700RPM, consumes less power and is costlier. But Blue is 7500RPM, and cheaper; dont know about the power. 
So when would one choose Blue over Green??

Please suggest fast. Will buy within this month. 

Thanks,
Anirban.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2015)

RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB(4GBx2) 1600Mhz -5600,
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3400.
TOTAL -9000.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2015)

hmm.. i was reading on google.. found that dual channel RAM has negligible performance improvement over single channel. and single channel is cheaper. :\

what are your views on this??


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

Dual might improve real time performance but since single channel is cheaper I would pick single channel.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 17, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> hmm.. i was reading on google.. found that dual channel RAM has negligible performance improvement over single channel. and single channel is cheaper. :\
> 
> what are your views on this??



Actually, if you are using integrated graphics instead of dedicated graphic card then you would see a sizable improvement in your games and desktop usage with dual channel ram. 
If you already have a dedicated GPU then you might only notice that your desktop is slightly snapier than before and maybe some windows and apps might open/load faster with dual ddr3 ram.

That's all. So, I would suggest you get dual channel instead of single channel as the price difference is negligible between the two.

As for hardisk. WD blue is much better than green series. Green series is primarily for storing video surveillance etc where data integrity is not as important as a desktop user. Blue is meant for that purpose only.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],

I agree with  [MENTION=286426]REDHOTIRON2004[/MENTION]. The RAM choice is single or double channel depends on the system requirements. 

For more information about WD internal HDD, I would like to add some word in it. We all are aware that each of WD HDD has different specification for use. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250GB to 1TB. The WD Green HDD has preferred for data storage, backup, save power and quiet environment. WD Green drive models are available from 500GB to 6TB. 

The following colors describe the specifications for WD HDD

WD Blue = Solid performance.

Support Answers 

WD Green = Energy saving , backups and storage use.

Support Answers  .

Good luck.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2015)

[MENTION=286426]REDHOTIRON2004[/MENTION] : thanks for clearing it up. I will be going for a 8GB stick and upgrade more later. 

 [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] : thank you! the primary use for the new HDD will be storage. I will be using my present Barracuda for daily usage. so i might be going for the cheaper Green. 
can you tell me how the Green stands up against torrent downloading [high read/write]?? i download once in a while, maybe 2-3 times a month, 20-30GB per session. 

PS: the links are broken.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],

The read and write speed is depends on the system configuration. For your information, the maximum data transfer speed is 6Gb/s(buffer to host) and 150Mb/s (host to/from drive). 

The WD Green HDD works as a normal HDD. There is no issue, if you use as a storage, gaming and downloading system.

Hope this information helps you.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],
> 
> The read and write speed is depends on the system configuration. For your information, the maximum data transfer speed is 6Gb/s(buffer to host) and 150Mb/s (host to/from drive).
> 
> ...



yes. it does help. thank you.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 19, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> yes. it does help. thank you.



You are welcome


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] can you please confirm if warranty is 3yrs from the date of purchase??

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) price in india Rs.3695. Buy Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) online : Theitdepot.com shows warranty for the WD Blue as 2 yrs?


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] can you please confirm if warranty is 3yrs from the date of purchase??
> 
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) price in india Rs.3695. Buy Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB SATA Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX) online : Theitdepot.com shows warranty for the WD Blue as 2 yrs?



Hi   [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION],

Normally, the warranty might start from the manufacture date. If you have registered the WD product online, then the warranty starts from the date of purchase. I’d suggest you, after buying the product, just register your product with us. 

For more information about WD product registration, you can refer to the link below:

Support Answers 

The WD Blue drive comes with 2 year warranty only. If you are looking for the high warranty and you don't have the budget problem, then the WD Black HDD is the best option. The WD Black drive comes with 5 years warranty

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Black HDD.

Support Answers 

Good luck.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

But why did WD blue comes with 2 year warranty? I mean when WD provide 3 years on every other why not on this one as well.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> But why did WD blue comes with 2 year warranty? I mean when WD provide 3 years on every other why not on this one as well.



same question here too


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 23, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> same question here too





$hadow said:


> But why did WD blue comes with 2 year warranty? I mean when WD provide 3 years on every other why not on this one as well.



Hi guys, 

The short answer is "I don't know". I guess I'm too far down the line to get info on business decisions like this. From my days in business school, things like warranty would have a number of factors that would affect it, such as cost of raw materials, cost of logistics, marketing costs, and after-sales feasibility. What I can do on my end though is pass your question to my boss to start the ball rolling on this question.

I can't promise an answer, however, I can promise that I'll do what's in my power to pass this question along.

Thanks again guys for your interest and support in WD!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reply man. We do understand that it is not in your power.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Thanks for the reply man. We do understand that it is not in your power.



Thanks for understanding and thumbs up for you


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 25, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The short answer is "I don't know". I guess I'm too far down the line to get info on business decisions like this. From my days in business school, things like warranty would have a number of factors that would affect it, such as cost of raw materials, cost of logistics, marketing costs, and after-sales feasibility. What I can do on my end though is pass your question to my boss to start the ball rolling on this question.
> 
> ...



thank you for your responses. 

you have gone a long way in convincing me that my next drive will be a WD.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> thank you for your responses.
> 
> you have gone a long way in convincing me that my next drive will be a WD.



Well for starters he knew what is he talking about unlike many other representatives.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well for starters he knew what is he talking about unlike many other representatives.



Yes. that and timely responses.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Yes. that and timely responses.



it is good to have a person like [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] here


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> it is good to have a person like [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] here





anirbandd said:


> Yes. that and timely responses.



Hi guys,

A real big thanks for your positive words for the WD brand! Just a quick update, I've sent the question up to my boss and he'll be following up on it. Again, I'm not sure if there will be an answer to the question, but I'm pretty sure that this will make them rethink.
If in the future the warranty period gets change, then you guys should be proud to be the initiators of this change, definitely.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A real big thanks for your positive words for the WD brand! Just a quick update, I've sent the question up to my boss and he'll be following up on it. Again, I'm not sure if there will be an answer to the question, but I'm pretty sure that this will make them rethink.
> If in the future the warranty period gets change, then you guys should be proud to be the initiators of this change, definitely.



Way to go man.


----------

